# So....



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Soooo what you guys getting me for my anniversary    .  Oldest active cruncher on the team


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll buy you a round of beers


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

mmmmh a HUGE hug and lots of kisses 

ehm, sorry didnt want ppl to read that

JK, gratz dude, may you have the force and strength to crunch on for many years to come.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'll buy you a round of beers





(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmmh a HUGE hug and lots of kisses
> 
> ehm, sorry didnt want ppl to read that
> 
> JK, gratz dude, may you have the force and strength to crunch on for many years to come.



Thanks guys.  Snapshot, I'm down for that round of beers anytime dude 

Glad to still be here and I ain't leaving anytime soon


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks guys.  Snapshot, I'm down for that round of beers anytime dude
> 
> Glad to still be here and I ain't leaving anytime soon



can i come? ill split the coast with you snapshot. were gonna get CP and ourselves shit faced then well go back to the appt and build some low end rigs to see how bad we mess up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> can i come? ill split the coast with you snapshot. were gonna get CP and ourselves shit faced then well go back to the appt and build some low end rigs to see how bad we mess up



HAHAHAHAAHA, sounds like a plan.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

why do i live in denmark,  i wanna come too

but here, my virtually rund of beer


----------



## zithe (Feb 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> can i come? * ill split the coast with you* snapshot. were gonna get CP and ourselves shit faced then well go back to the appt and build some low end rigs to see how bad we mess up



Hope you got a lot of shovels. 

When I die and go to heaven, I'm going to ask how many times I opened firefox, how many hours I spent on computers, and how many 10 foot x10 foot rooms could I fill with my poop.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

zithe said:


> Hope you got a lot of shovels.



wtf shovel pros do it with excavators






your entire coastline please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Don, is that actual picture you took or you got that of the interwebz?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

naw man just one of the webz, just thought it looked nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naw man just one of the webz, just thought it looked nice



I never said it didn't


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL 

since i cant give you a real round i thought it was the best i could do atm haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL
> 
> since i cant give you a real round i thought it was the best i could do atm haha



I appreciate it dude   you better get your happy ass to USA one day, have some beers for real.  I would go over there, but I suck at saving money LOL


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'll buy you a round of beers



Buying one person a round of beer, doesn't this mean you're buying him one beer?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> wtf shovel pros do it with excavators
> 
> http://images.astronet.ru/pubd/2006/11/28/0001218119/trencher2_smd.jpg
> 
> your entire coastline please



i bet that could do some "crunching"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Buying one person a round of beer, doesn't this mean you're buying him one beer?



he knows better


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 20, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Buying one person a round of beer, doesn't this mean you're buying him one beer?



I'm not sure......

Hey CP, I'll just send you some beers! whats your addy?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I appreciate it dude   you better get your happy ass to USA one day, have some beers for real.  I would go over there, but I suck at saving money LOL



will do, maybe next year, have a friend who is over there ALOT, and i opnly have to pay for the ticket, but havent had the money yet lol

but maybe next year in march or something like that i will come, then i'll rent a car and visit you bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm not sure......
> 
> Hey CP, I'll just send you some beers! whats your addy?



Send me a giftcard to Winn Dixie or something, I'll get the booze 



(FIH) The Don said:


> will do, maybe next year, have a friend who is over there ALOT, and i opnly have to pay for the ticket, but havent had the money yet lol
> 
> but maybe next year in march or something like that i will come, then i'll rent a car and visit you bro!



Fa shizzle, that'll be awesome.  Other than TheMailMan, I've never met anybody from TPU.  BTW, the ban stick dummy is a great guy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

ye it will

me neither, but then again, there arent that many from denmark here lol

the ban stick dummy?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ye it will
> 
> me neither, but then again, there arent that many from denmark here lol
> 
> the ban stick dummy?



the user here on TPU, "themailman"  thats his title on here LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

oooooh yeah i had several on my mind hahaXD


----------



## KieX (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll happily let one of my crunchers crunch under your name for that day. Should (could) help you get pie that day, haha 

EDIT: Just had my morning coffee, so here's how that previous line should have been written: "I'll happily crunch for you full power for a day"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> wtf shovel pros do it with excavators
> 
> http://images.astronet.ru/pubd/2006/11/28/0001218119/trencher2_smd.jpg
> 
> your entire coastline please



thats the Bagger 288. a German coal harvester
Bagger 288
one of the biggest of its kind


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'll happily let one of my crunchers crunch under your name for that day. Should (could) help you get pie that day, haha
> 
> EDIT: Just had my morning coffee, so here's how that previous line should have been written: "I'll happily crunch for you full power for a day"



I see I got a PM from you, I'll reply shortly


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats brother, your the old man of the TPU crunching world. If i could send you a round via email we'd get lit the fuk up. Why with all this tech today cant I send a friend a freaking e-beer? M$ better get busy working on this problem ASAP! Damn you M$, solve my problem now. This is all i can do for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Congrats brother, your the old man of the TPU crunching world. If i could send you a round via email we'd get lit the fuk up. Why with all this tech today cant I send a friend a freaking e-beer? M$ better get busy working on this problem ASAP! Damn you M$, solve my problem now. This is all i can do for now.



Thanks dude, everybody wants to buy me rounds, i'm going to be effed up


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 20, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Congrats brother, your the old man of the TPU crunching world. If i could send you a round via email we'd get lit the fuk up. Why with all this tech today cant I send a friend a freaking e-beer? M$ better get busy working on this problem ASAP! Damn you M$, solve my problem now. This is all i can do for now.



http://www.beermonthclub.com/


----------



## bogmali (Feb 20, 2010)

2nd round of brewsky is on me Dave............Grats.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats the Bagger 288. a German coal harvester
> Bagger 288
> one of the biggest of its kind



i know i watched it tear apart a mountain on the discovery channel


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100220/cp-1.jpg



Epic,.......just....Epic


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i know i watched it tear apart a mountain on the discovery channel



they show pictures of germany in the american tv?
i always thought, we could be nuked, without that beeing mentioned on even the 13th page of a local gazette in America.
do americans have any interest in german stuff, even if its a brown coal excavator?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on being the oldest active cruncher CP 

I'm going to get you the book "Making better thead titles for Dummies".


----------



## zithe (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> 2nd round of brewsky is on me Dave............Grats.



Thaks dude 



SystemViper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100220/cp-1.jpg



Just awesome!! 



Kreij said:


> Congrats on being the oldest active cruncher CP
> 
> I'm going to get you the book "Making better thead titles for Dummies".



 



zithe said:


> http://www.defense.gov/DODCMSShare/NewsStoryPhoto/2002-04/scr_200204012a_hr.jpg



If that is a cake I'll be dammed!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> they show pictures of germany in the american tv?
> i always thought, we could be nuked, without that beeing mentioned on even the 13th page of a local gazette in America.
> do americans have any interest in german stuff, even if its a brown coal excavator?



it was featured on an episode called "biggest machines" or something


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> it was featured on an episode called "biggest machines" or something



Monster Machines? i loved that show!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Monster Machines? i loved that show!



no wasnt monster machines it was the discovery channel with an episode about the biggest machines in the world and it featured that thing and showed it decimate the side of some mountain lin like 3 hours.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> no wasnt monster machines it was the discovery channel with an episode about the biggest machines in the world and it featured that thing and showed it decimate the side of some mountain lin like 3 hours.



do you want to know its moving speed?
2km/h 
a pedestrian can easily flee from it

sometimes these things have to travel thru germany,to different coal mines, thats a fun on the highway, when everything is stuck for like 10 hours


----------

